
[course] Introduction to Functional Programming in OCaml - ooooak
https://www.france-universite-numerique-mooc.fr/courses/parisdiderot/56002/session01/about
======
libx
I'm taking the Ocaml course and abandoned the one of F# from Edx/Microsoft
that started a couple weeks ago. The Ocaml course is of much better quality in
my opinion.

------
fermigier
The MOOC is starting today. Here's the course outline if you are interested:

\- week 0 Introduction and overview

\- week 1 Basic types, definitions and functions

\- week 2 Basic data structures

\- week 3 More advanced data structures

\- week 4 Higher order functions

\- week 5 Exceptions, input/output and imperative constructs

\- week 6 Modules and data abstraction

